# Help! What Variety of Rat is She?!



## RainbowRat (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey!

So one of my Rat's in entering a Show and according to the person i got her off she is an 'Agouti'' (Bearing in mind i have no knowledge of Rat Varieties)

So i entered the Show telling them she was Agouti.
After looking on a few websites agouti's are brown and well... she aint...

WHAT THE HECK IS SHE!?

Please help


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Roan (dumbo)


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

She's cute, that's what she is,,, sorry I dono bout rat types but couldn't run without telling u how pretty she is


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I agree she is a Roan Dumbo, very pretty little thing


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

she's a dumbo roan


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

i would say she is probably a rat lol but i am guesing thats not the answer you wanted lol


----------



## RainbowRat (Feb 23, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> i would say she is probably a rat lol but i am guesing thats not the answer you wanted lol


haha THANKS! Good job i entered her in a Rat show, Had me worried for a min there!

Thanks alot guys


----------



## RainbowRat (Feb 23, 2011)

ALSO: I've never done a Rat show before so it's my first one...
It's the one in Preston... Do you HAVE to be a member of NERS to take part or not? I'm a bit worried i'll get there and be turned down or something :S

Also any advice for my first show  ? thanks x x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

RainbowRat said:


> ALSO: I've never done a Rat show before so it's my first one...
> It's the one in Preston... Do you HAVE to be a member of NERS to take part or not? I'm a bit worried i'll get there and be turned down or something :S
> 
> Also any advice for my first show  ? thanks x x


Not sure, I know the NERS in May in Cambs is open to all, but it's also a pet advice day as well as a show
You could email them to find out


----------



## RainbowRat (Feb 23, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Not sure, I know the NERS in May in Cambs is open to all, but it's also a pet advice day as well as a show
> You could email them to find out


i did but haven't got a reply yet and the show's 2moro


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

RainbowRat said:


> ALSO: I've never done a Rat show before so it's my first one...
> It's the one in Preston... Do you HAVE to be a member of NERS to take part or not? I'm a bit worried i'll get there and be turned down or something :S
> 
> Also any advice for my first show  ? thanks x x


Not sure about rat show, but it your just entering her in a pet class then i can think youll be able to ( put youll pay more to admit her than a member would )

Also when they said agouti.

They could of meant Agouti Roan, as she does still look a tad brownish. Although i dont think it will matter as they will probly all be shown under "Roan" anyway.

Roans are super cute when they are tiny because there marking are so bold and then they fade ( Roan) out.

Although still cute when adults its a shame they cant keep their colour.


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

RainbowRat said:


> ALSO: I've never done a Rat show before so it's my first one...
> It's the one in Preston... Do you HAVE to be a member of NERS to take part or not? I'm a bit worried i'll get there and be turned down or something :S
> 
> Also any advice for my first show  ? thanks x x


You don't have to be a member, but you will have to pay extra to enter your rats. You also should have entered your rats by now (via e-mail) but I do think you can register on the day (again it might cost you extra). You can e-mail the secretary to check.

You have to have abided by the infection control procedures set out by the club:

You must not have:

* Had any acute (new) infection related illness or unexpected deaths in the past 3 weeks;
* Brought in any new rats over the past 3 weeks;
* Been to any other shows or gatherings of rats in the past 3 weeks;
* Had any rat related contact with rats of unknown background (eg rescue centre, pet shop) in the past 3 weeks;
* Had a virus within a small group of rats within the past 4 weeks:
* Had a virus within a group of 15 or more rats, or when raising a litter within the past 8 weeks.

Prep-wise, you need to make sure your rat is clean and in good health (your rat will be health checked and you will not be allowed to enter if your rat is not deemed to be in perfect health).

You will need to clip nails and clean tails - you don't need to bath them unless they're visably dirty. A wipe over with a baby wipe will usually do the trick.

Feed well the night before - lots of protein rich and oil rich foods.

Bring your rat in a carrier and bring your own substrate for the tank (Aubiose, Finacard etc) and something moist to put in the tank for them to eat. Cucumber is the typical culprit.

You will need to bring your own tank or hire one. Again you should have booked this in advance - there may not be any left to hire on the day.

How old is she? She looks very young.


----------

